# Ariel Steam Shower Drain Leaks



## CamillaVilla (Jul 6, 2011)

We bought an Ariel steam shower about 18 months ago and had it installed in our. It gave us many problems from the start. First the top of it leaked - we had that fixed. And immediately after, the drain began leaking (it was probably happening at the same time, too, but we didn't notice it). Basically, we've only used this "spaceship" (as we like to call it) twice. The drain is definitely leaking, I ran a couple different tests. 

How do I go about taking out the drain and resealing it? Is this something I should probably call a whirlpool specialist in for or is it something I could easily do myself?

No, there is no way to reach underneath the drain. We would have to cut a hole in our ceiling from the garage. Which we wouldn't be against if a professional needed to do this.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am leaning towards calling the folks who installed it first.

BG


----------

